

HybridConf - A new conference for designers and developers - andrewnez
http://hybridconf.net/

======
zachinglis
Hey, I'm one of the organisers.

A BIG THANKS to all those who've upvoted this.

We're really trying to get the two disciplines together. As someone who's done
well in both fields, I know there's tension and I know that it can be scary to
want to learn more. I'm hoping to bridge that gap with some amazing speakers
and workshops :)

